# Classical 101



## Mr. Pickle (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always been attracted to classical but I've never known where to start, I've heard the odd piece that I like but that's always the furthest I've gone but I've finally decided to do something about it but I gravely need help, I don't know where to start finding songs and/or composers I like. Possibly listen to the radio, but then I rarely have time for this, I would crave my next art lesson because the teacher would put classical on the radio. So I ask of you some suggestions of which composers I should look at, old and new. Here's a few songs I know that I like:

Moonlight Sonata - Ludwig van Beethoven
Le Onde - Ludovico Einaudi (Not sure this is the correct name)
Gymnopedie No. 1 - Erik Satie
Canon in D - Pachelbel

I am (noticeably) more preferable to piano pieces but I am open to other instruments.

Thank you.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You seem to prefer some of the softer or more gentle works of classical... especially piano.
I might recommend some of the following:

*Beethoven*- Favorite sonatas (the usual name sonatas: _Pathetique, Moonlight, Appassionata Waldstein, Tempest, Pastoral_, etc...). A good buy might be Vladimir Ashkenazy's recording on a Decca Double: 2 CDs for the price of one.

*Chopin*- Nocturnes The best recording IMO (and in many other's as well) is that by Rubinstein

*Gabriel Faure*- Nocturnes

*Mozart*- Piano Sonatas; Piano Concertos 19 and 20

*Haydn*- Piano Sonatas

*Schubert*- Impromtus (Alfred Brendel is recommended)

*Schumann*- Piano Works (check into the Rubinstein Collection vol. 51 and 52)

*Brahms*- Cellos Sonatas (Cello and Piano) I'd recommend the Mstislav Rostropovich and Rudolf Serkin, the Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax, or the Gregor Piatigorsky and Artur Rubinstein recordings.

*J.S. Bach*- The Goldberg Variations- (Murray Perahia, Glenn Gould, Angela Hewitt, Andreas Schiff... you can't go wrong with any of these)

This might give you feel for music from a number of different styles or periods from which you can expand outward.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd add *Debussy*'s _Preludes, Children's Corner Suite, Estampes_, and some of his non-piano works like _Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, La Mer, Nocturnes_, etc...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

And if you want to get to know something you don't know at all:

Stravinsky's Sacre du Printemps.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

www.classicalmpr.com

awesome webfeed. just leave it on when you're home and you'll some awesome stuff. they also have an easy to view play list which makes finding what you just heard incredibly easy


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that beginning to seriously listen to classical music can be an almost daunting task. Indeed even for those of us who have been listening for years it seems daunting just because of the vast amount of music. Radio is a good medium to start imho because it will subject you to a wide variety of classical music but listen at various time of day if you can. Late nights seem to be when some of the more interesting pieces are played on most stations but judging from the few titles you listed I would think the stations that have drive time selections might appeal to you. I live in the Dallas area and they have a good station called WRR 101.1. They also have a live stream on the internet:

http://www.wrr101.com/?id=1

If you have a university available you may want to see what many free programs they offer. Most universities have classical music recitals etc. open to the public for free and the university symphony concerts may be free or very inexpensive.

The more music you expose yourself to then you will be able to narrow where your interests lie. Another thing that may be helpful would be to pick up some general books about classical music that cover the major composers and works.

Kevin


----------



## Fergus (Aug 25, 2009)

I would recommend starting with the three composers who are most beloved in classical music: Johann Sebastian Bach, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, and Ludwig van Beethoven. The latter two have composed several works for piano, including many piano sonatas, and Bach's music has frequently been performed on piano. Since Beethoven's Moonlight sonata is already included among what you like, Beethoven's other piano sonatas may be a good place to start. With an interest in Pachelbel, you may also appreciate Bach, both of whom were Baroque composers. If you like Satie, you may also appreciate Claude Debussy and Maurice Ravel, all of whom have been grouped together as Impressionists. You can find lots of great music by these composers on piano, and if you like that, you should also check out their orchestral music.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought of another way for you to get more acquainted with classical music. There is an excellent book written by Phil G. Goulding called CLASSICAL MUSIC - The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1000 Greatest Works. It's probably one of the best beginners books I have read and the reason being is because Mr. Goulding was a beginner when he first started researching the material. He knew next to nothing about classical music and took it up in his retirmenent years as a hobby. The book is well organized and well written as he was a newspaper journalist in his prior profession. Here is an Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Music-Phil-G-Goulding/dp/0449910423/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251234665&sr=8-1

Kevin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can add little to the great suggestions already listed, but I think if you like softer piano, you might also like works for string orchestra which tend to be a little more calm than works with the full brass, timpani, strings and woodwind assault (though not necessarily so). You might like Vaughan-Williams string orchestra pieces, _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, The Lark Ascending_, or _Fantasia on Greensleeves_.


----------



## Fergus (Aug 25, 2009)

Kevin Pearson said:


> There is an excellent book written by Phil G. Goulding called CLASSICAL MUSIC - The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1000 Greatest Works.


I have that book. It is an excellent resource that I still have yet to plumb very far.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd add Debussy's Preludes, Children's Corner Suite, Estampes, and some of his non-piano works like Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, La Mer, Nocturnes, etc...

Yes... I was thinking of Debussy as well... although something like the Etudes may be a bit of a stretch considering where the OP is coming from. Certainly the Preludes... by Walter Gieseking.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This might be a good CD to get, as well. A real mix including Franck, a range of Debussy, Granados, Liszt, even Schubert and Mendelssohn.


----------

